# Drying Bartlett Pear Wood



## Gepetto23 (Feb 3, 2012)

Anyone have any experience drying this sawn at 5/4' thick? I live in No Ca. Weather is mild and dry.
How long to season before using for cabinetry?
Any insight much appreciated.


----------



## woodtick greg (Sep 12, 2011)

My experiances with it is that it is very prone to checking as most fruitwoods are. It is a very pretty wood, can have nice grain and color. It will need to be stickered and if air dried for at least a year. Dry time can be less if moved to an indoor area like a shed or garage that gets hot during the day and cools at night. Use a fan for air movement. The use of ratchet straps with frequent tightening can help to keep the boards flat.


----------



## Gepetto23 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Greg*

Thanks much for taking the time. Had not considered the straps and tightening due to drying. Great idea.

Gepetto 23


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Just realized we have several good sized bartlett, maybe bradford logs that have been out on the front porch dry now for about 4 years..
I don't think it's checked much at all. it's been covered by the roof all this time.. Too bad I don't have a sawmill, but can split it..


----------

